# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  المحاضرة العاشرة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المسئولية عن جريمة اختلاس المال العام
في صورته البسيطة 

1- السجن أو الغرامة: 

العقوبة المقررة لجريمة اختلاس المال العام في صورته غير المشددة هي السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات أو الغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرين ألف ريال. وتتراوح عقوبة السجن بين يوم واحد وعشر سنوات وتتراوح عقوبة الغرامة بين ريال واحد وعشرين ألف ريال. وقد نص النظام على عقاب الشريك في تلك الجريمة بنفس عقوبة الفاعل الأصلى.

2- العزل من الوظيفة:

العزل من الوظيفة عقوبة توقع على الموظف بقوة القانون (أي عقوبة تبعية)، فقد نص قانون الخدمة المدنية ( الصادر بالمرسوم رقم 49 بتاريخ 10/7/1397هـ ) على تلك العقوبة بقوله في المادة 30/14 "يفصل الموظف بقوة النظام في الحالات الآتية: .... ب- إذا حكم عليه بالسجن في جريمة مخلة بالشرف والأمانة". وقد حددت المادة 30/16 بعض الجرائم المخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة فيما يلي ِ: الرشوة ، التزوير، هتك العرض، خيانة الأمانة ، الاختلاس ، النصب والاحتيال وجرائم المخدرات.

3- رد المال المختلس:

نص المرسوم الملكي رقم 43 لسنة 1377هـ على أنه يحكم على ما يثبت إدانته بالتعويض المناسب لمن أصابه ضرر وترد المبالغ التي أخذت بغير وجه شرعي إلى أربابها. فتقضي المحكمة بالتعويض بدون طلب ، ويلاحظ أن الحكم بالرد يفترض أن المال المختلس لا يزال مع المتهم.


4- التعويض:

يحكم على من يثبت إدانته بالتعويض المناسب لمن أصابه ضرر من الجريمة، على ذلك نصت المادة الثالثة من المرسوم 43 لسنة 1377. وفائدة النص أن المحكمة الجنائية تختص بنظر الدعوى المدنية.

----------


## نجلاء

السلام عليكم دكتوره..شيماء.. يارب تكوني بخير..
شكرآ جزيلآ على المحاضرات..وحبيت أذكرك يا دكتوره على محاضرات جريمة الشيك والصوره المشدده لجريمة إختلاس المال العام ياليت تنزلينها لنا ..ولك جزيل الشكر ..

----------


## Hajer

الله يعطيك العافيه د. شيماء..
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورة يا دكتورة

----------


## سفيرة الشووق

اتمنى يا دكتورة بعد اذنج تطرحين تقريبا موضوع مفصل تقريبا عن خيانة الامانة ف القانون الاتحادي لدولة الامارات عقوبات خاص 2 انا طالبة جامعية من الامارات حبيت اتعلم واستفيد زيادة من خبراتج ومعلوماتج ولج جزيل الشكر

----------

